# Aloe Vera



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone have an Aloe Vera plant that they use for minor cuts and burns? Do you have to do anything to it or you just pick off a leaf and rub some juice on it? What do they add to the stuff that comes in the bottle? And which is better for you- from the plant or the bottle?


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

I just pop off the tip of one (you don't need much of the plant) and rub it directly on the affected area. I think it's even good if you're not injured.


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Neuromancer. Just break off a bit of the plant and rub the center juices of your problem area. Always a handy plant to have growing either outside or in a container.


----------



## Ineffable Aces (Oct 9, 2008)

I have two plants. Don't need anything for it to work. Snip and spread the goo on the injured area.


----------



## Detdake (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it good to use for an all over body moisturizer?


----------



## Narsil (Oct 10, 2008)

Depending on what type of Aloe Vera you have, they may have soft "spines" along the edge; ours do. We just take a knife and cut the two edges with the soft spines and peel off the outer skin on the flatter side. This leaves you with a nice firm jelly side to rub on the burn or what have you.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought everyone had 3 or 15 of those plants hanging around. 
Straight up from the plant is the only way to go !


----------



## Dani 187 (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't have one but my dad has 2 or 3 and this thread reminded me that I need to invest in some. My clumsy roommate is always burning herself.


----------



## Greylock (Oct 13, 2008)

*greylock*

There are quite a few people who do not recommend the internal use of aloe vera. They say that it is fairly common to have an adverse reaction - such as developing an allergy to the aloe vera - if it is taken internally.

I do use aloe vera externally, especially for mild burns and sun burns. Recently I had a steam burn and kept the aloe vea on it for about 20 or thirty minutes continuously and then let it dry. Healed up very nicely.

There are a number of different plants that people call aloe vera - I'm not expert enough to judge which are truly aloe vera and which are simply "miscellaneous aloe". But I find all of them seem to work pretty well.

I would not use aloe vera on lacerations or punctures.


----------



## Therese (Oct 21, 2008)

Aloe vera juice (not gel), but the actual juice has been used as a laxative by bob. He added about 30cc to a glass of juice daily for a couple of days and it worked. I don't advocate this for everyone due to plant sensitivities and one never knows what goes into the bottle besides aloe vera juice.


----------

